# French door curtain ideas?



## userid (May 4, 2010)

I have two french doors without curtains. I am trying to do something like this picture.










It looks like an easy project, but as a newbie, I don't even know what knots and bolts I need to complete this task. I want it make it professional-looking.

I need it to be openable, so that during the daytime, I can either roll it up or pull it to the side and close it at night.

Any hint from you diy handymen or handywomen?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I installed drapes for almost 30 years.

That is a picture of a double rod stretched panel. They are not meant to open and close. Should you choose to make them loose enough to tieback in an hour shaped pattern then they will be saggy and baggy when not tied back.

If you leave off the bottom rod then they are always getting caught in the door.

Board mounted roman shades are the best movable option for door. Unfortunately doing them square and true is beyond the ability of a lot of experienced drapery makers and would be a very hard task for a DIY beginner.

A balloon shade, board or rod mount, might be a DIY project if you can sew straight seams. I don't mean that an insult. Most workrooms have a 5 x 9 foot work table to do their layouts on and like painting it's all in the prep work.

If you want to proceed I can suggest hardware options and measuring advice.


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> I installed drapes for almost 30 years.
> 
> That is a picture of a double rod stretched panel. They are not meant to open and close. Should you choose to make them loose enough to tieback in an hour shaped pattern then they will be saggy and baggy when not tied back.
> 
> ...


Sounds like maybe I should use blinds instead?


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> I installed drapes for almost 30 years.
> 
> That is a picture of a double rod stretched panel. They are not meant to open and close. Should you choose to make them loose enough to tieback in an hour shaped pattern then they will be saggy and baggy when not tied back.
> 
> ...


I just googled Roman Shades, they do look very pretty and openable. Looks like a good fit for what I want.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

homenewbie said:


> I just googled Roman Shades, they do look very pretty and openable. Looks like a good fit for what I want.



I sell nothing.  Blinds are far cheaper. shades might be better.

Install, or don't, the hold down bracket on the non-movable door.

If you want the fabric, light filtering look, pleated shades are your absolute best, lower cost option. Bought 3" longer than the glass area and mounted 2" above the glass they will disappear when pulled up, offer a slightly higher R value and probably please the eye more.


----------

